# Are kids allowed in Business Class?



## colobok

I purchased LYH-WAS tickets using AGR points and they gave me business class because I am connecting to a sleeper train.

But now I am thinking - are we allowed to be in the Business Class with kids (2 and 6)?

If not - will they put us in the Coach instead or I should change my tickets?


----------



## Ryan

Absolutely - not a problem at all.


----------



## the_traveler

No problem! Just like kids can be in First Class on a plane!


----------



## abcnews

I once booked 7 Business Class RT tickets to Savannah, GA from Richmond - on the Palm or whatever it's called (Palmetto?). But it was real nice - we had our own private car for part of the trip. My wife and I and our 5 children.

I think that was back when I first discovered this forum. I had earned a lot of American Express Amtrak Awards to use, and 7 RT BC tickets took care of that. It was a fun trip.


----------



## amamba

Sure, they are. I have even seen kids on acela 1st class cars.


----------



## the_traveler

amamba said:


> I have even seen kids on acela 1st class cars.


Even adults that act like kids!


----------



## Acela150

amamba said:


> Sure, they are. I have even seen kids on acela 1st class cars.


I've seen a one year old or less and man what a nightmare that was. Cried from NYP to STM. Then from the area of KIN to RTE where they got off. My mom has swore off FC and votes for the quiet car.

Steve


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

I just finished a Business Class run on the _*Missouri River Runner*_ and there were about 4 children in the section, all very quiet, polite and well behaved, unlike an obnoxious "businessman" on the _*Lincoln*_ who spent almost an hour blowing loudly on a cell phone until the Lounge Attendant told him to muzzle it.


----------



## Bill Eames

Last night I was in business class VAC SEA and there were a bunch of kids all talking. Although they did not scream, I just wanted peace and quiet. I pay extra for this and expect some calm, or at least a business atmosphere. Business and first class come with it a modicum of expectation of professionalism and quiet. I had to go to lounge area to get some quiet, then more kids came in and had loud conversation too (not all the same ones). It must be the rich parents who have plenty of money, I dont know. 6/29/2011.


----------



## Ryan

The problem isn't with the behaviour of others, it's with your expectations being out of touch with reality.


----------



## rrdude

Ryan said:


> The problem isn't with the behaviour of others, it's with your expectations being out of touch with reality.


"Ouch". A little on edge today Ryan?


----------



## Ryan

What do you mean, "today"? 

People's sense of entitlement and superiority bother me.

(my inability to type and spell correctly bothers me too  )


----------



## amamba

This is one of my biggest pet peeves about the acela first class car. Frankly, its NOT children that are being loud on it, just yahoos on their cell phones or people speaking really loudly for the entire trip to other passengers. I have decided to just make sure I always have my headphones so I can listen to music or rhapsody or something on my iPhone to tune them out.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Ryan said:


> People's sense of entitlement and superiority bother me.


It would seem that sort of criticism would work both ways. Is expecting the right to be loud and boisterous any different than the expectation of peace and quiet? I favor a quiet ride not just because I enjoy peace and tranquility, but also because it just seems more fair to me. There is nothing I've ever needed to do that required noise to happen. But there are many things I've had to do that required a peaceful setting. It seems to me that everyone can still enjoy their trip without having to create a lot of noise while many people simply cannot enjoy a loud trip. And unlike your eyes you can't really close your ears or point them away. Sure, you can make use of earplugs or pay $300 for some noise canceling headphones, and some of us have been forced to do just that. I just happen to believe that in close company with both friends and strangers it's more equitable to be peaceful and save the loud stuff for more appropriate venues where everyone isn't packed in close proximity to each other. ^_^


----------



## Ryan

I favor a quiet ride as well, which is why I utilize the quiet car whenever available because I recognize that my preferences aren't the norm.

However, I also don't get bent out of shape when the people around choose to have a conversation. Buying a BC ticket doesn't entitle you to any more peace and quiet than a coach ticket does. If Mr. Eames had chosen to come here and complain about those annoying kids being disruptive on a train, I suspect that he would have garnered a little more support from me. But the attitude that "I paid extra" for something that he didn't actually pay for isn't going to fly in my book.


----------



## SP&S

To the OP. If you're the type who would worry about this, I'm sure your kids will be well behaved.


----------



## Steve4031

The upcharge on Bc is not that much on regionals and Midwest corridor trains so I wouldn't be surprised to encounter kids and noise there. Though I would not like it.

What really annoyed me is the baby in fc on the acela. I paid a significant up charge for this. The parents were had moved to A four seater with table to feed the baby. They spilled baby food and left a mess. I sat down expecting a clean area and almost put my belongings in the baby food. I asked the attendant to clean it up. At this point no big deal. Then the parents inserted themselves into the conversation so that I could do the ooey gooey baby thing. The attendant got involved in the show, and I had to remind her that I wanted lunch.


----------



## Ryan

The amount of upcharge really doesn't matter. Babies are a part of life, just deal with them.


----------



## amamba

I don't think passengers - on any sort of transportation - should have to deal with a seat or table covered in food or crud - whether left by a baby, child or adult. People should be considerate and clean up after themselves.


----------

